# 1 Lot 177gr for recovery on E-bay



## Ellie (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is 1 lot .My auction for gold recovery.Thnx for looking



http://www.ebay.com/itm/261187068654?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2013)

About one day left for this Lot's
Thnx for looking


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have contacted you on ebay, you did not responded. Are you alive? :?:


----------



## Ellie (Mar 19, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> I have contacted you on ebay, you did not responded. Are you alive? :?:



hi as i respond to u on Bay ..... im have some trubles with hospital/helth so i delay the shipping  
Anyway im still Allive .......Sorry for we dont make bussines this time
the lot Relisted with A small reduced shipping price and some white hibrid gold chips added 

here is the New Listing : http://www.ebay.com/itm/261187068654?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Sorry again!And thnx for looking all of you


----------



## Ellie (Mar 24, 2013)

11 Hours Left for this Lot!
thnx for looking!


----------

